# Knock-down texture?



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Might look into applying a texture to the drywall in one of my rooms where the walls aren't in the greatest of shape. How difficult (or is it possible?) would it be to do a knock-down texture myself, assuming I can get the equipment? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

It's not all that difficult, it's just like anything else the more you do it the better you get.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

My 1st time was last fall, I borrowed a sprayer but you can buy one for about $50-$80 at a box store and get a big 18" knock down blade. Prep. your walls like any other walls you would do. Mix the mud like pancake mix and spay it on. Let it dry about 1/2 hr. before know it down. If it is to wet it will smear and not knock over. I would try on a piece of scrape first. I'm know expert and I'm sure some other people could help you more.


----------



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

You can buy a knock down gun at Menards for $40 or so. then all you would need is a drywall knife, a few buckets of mud and a compressor. 

Another option is to do it by hand.

I can't speak for everyone, but if you decide to go by hand, I would use the premixed compound from Home Depot - get the one with the green lid. You can use a bruch (available in drywall aisle as well) and a broomstick type handle. Basically, mix the mud with a drill and apply with brush & handle. It will seem like you are slopping it around, and in essence - you are. Take the drywall knife - maybe a 8" or 10" and "knock down" the mud to a level that is desirable. There are many different textures, so whatever you like and capable of is what you get.

Don't be afraid to search on google for the same task - you will most certainly get better direction than I gave you.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I am not sure what knock down texture is, but when I built my camp I used a texture on a few of the ceilings that came out of a can and applied with a roller, it was very messy, but very easy. I believe I got it a Home Depot. It covered my less than stellar dry wall taping skills beautifully.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Just jump right in there and go at it. As stated it's not that hard to do, and you can't really mess it up. If by some way you do mess it up, it can be fixed with minimul effort. Good luck.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

If you have never done it before you might want to consider buying a stomping brush and go with that finish.Doing a knock down and getting to come out looking good takes some skill.Buy yourself a good nappy paint roller and roll you drywall compound on the wall with that.Make sure to mix some water in with the compound with a drywall mixer and perferably a 1/2" drill so you don't burn your smaller one up(believe me you will) then just stomp it down with the brush making sure to move your hand back and forth so you don't get the same pattern going over and over.If you are doing a large area it is best to have 2 people one rolling the coupound on the other one stomping with the brush so it does not start to dry out on you.You have to stomp it before it dries.Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------

